# Performance parts.



## Slowrrado (Jan 13, 2004)

I never hear of after market support for the W8 but who does make parts for the engine? Is it easy to free up some power with simple upgrades like a better flowing intake and exhaust?


----------



## arcem (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: Performance parts. (Slowrrado)*

some one was making an Intake, dont know what happened to it
theres a chip, and make you own exhaust, new mufflers make a huge difference
other than that there's not much for this car


----------

